# Smoked Tailor



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmmm, surprisingly simple. Might need to give it a go.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

nezevic said:


> Leave for 10-15min while the whole house fills with billowing smoke.


Thanks. I'll give it a go when my wife goes away visiting relatives without me. :lol:


----------



## kayaktwo (Sep 17, 2014)

Smoked Tailor , your making my mouth water lol


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Did the Fire Brigade come in response to the smoke?


----------

